# Naso Tang Sick?



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Past few days I noticed my Naso has started to get skinnier and skinnier, and today he just dont seem to be swimming too happy(almost as if hes wobbling), like he used to

as well as his stomach is alot skinnier like the yellow tang when i first got him.

all the other fishes are fine, just the Naso, he ate a bit today, but didnt eat as aggressive as he used to

I also did a water change today.

Thanks.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

First of all, do you have a quarantine tank(QT). It's much easy to treat a fish in QT than in display tank. 
When you said it was wobling, did it look like it's trying to shake its head? Did it try to scratch on something, like rocks or glass.
Did you check your water parameters? ammonia? PH? Salinity?
Any physical abnormal on its body? any white dots, black dots, excess slime, cotton look thing, fins are ok?
What are you feeding it usually?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

George said:


> First of all, do you have a quarantine tank(QT). It's much easy to treat a fish in QT than in display tank.
> When you said it was wobling, did it look like it's trying to shake its head? Did it try to scratch on something, like rocks or glass.
> Did you check your water parameters? ammonia? PH? Salinity?
> Any physical abnormal on its body? any white dots, black dots, excess slime, cotton look thing, fins are ok?
> What are you feeding it usually?


Yes i have a 65 QT tank
its wobbling side to side almost as if its unbalanced. and no it didnt try to scratch.
my water is all up to check. everything is fine
the body is just as perfect as it was when i first got it. 
I feed it nori, as thats the only thing it would eat.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

just tested the water again and everything is at 0


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like an internal parasite... Was he fat and eating when you bought it?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Tangs will usually eat krill and all mine eat whatever I feed my eel , lion fish that week I have a blue hippo and a sail fin tang who love silver sides I don't feed it to them that often so it's more of a treat. something different you may want to try is putting garlic extract on the algae strips mine love it.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Sounds like an internal parasite... Was he fat and eating when you bought it?


yeah he was pretty pumped and round



scott tang said:


> Tangs will usually eat krill and all mine eat whatever I feed my eel , lion fish that week I have a blue hippo and a sail fin tang who love silver sides I don't feed it to them that often so it's more of a treat. something different you may want to try is putting garlic extract on the algae strips mine love it.


I will give that a try, fingers crossed that he ll start eating


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

haha yes im trying to get my lion eating hoping he wont die going to go buy him something live right now


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Some fish also do not like competing for food. I.e. if you get some aggresive fish competing against your Tang fir food, it may decide not to fight and starve. I lost a huge blond Naso that way.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Some fish also do not like competing for food. I.e. if you get some aggresive fish competing against your Tang fir food, it may decide not to fight and starve. I lost a huge blond Naso that way.


Its actually always the one ripping the nori out of the clip and swimming around the tank with it in his mouth not allowing the yellow tang to eat..

now my signal goby is starting to act weird.. whats going onnn


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

btw, went to J&L and they said heres no hope if the fish dont eat, as the medi needs to be mixed with food..


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> btw, went to J&L and they said heres no hope if the fish dont eat, as the medi needs to be mixed with food..


What medicine? Did they know the cause? I would double check the water parameter. Ask J&L to check your ammonia for you. In the other forum you said you had the tank for just one month. Some bad things can happen in the beginning of a new set up. I know you bought the set up from someone else. But still you disturbed the system when you moved it.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

George said:


> What medicine? Did they know the cause? I would double check the water parameter. Ask J&L to check your ammonia for you. In the other forum you said you had the tank for just one month. Some bad things can happen in the beginning of a new set up. I know you bought the set up from someone else. But still you disturbed the system when you moved it.


I used both elos and api the results were both 0
I told them the signs of pinched stomach and not eating.
he said it wouldnt survive because the medication needs to be consumed with food orally


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> I used both elos and api the results were both 0
> I told them the signs of pinched stomach and not eating.
> he said it wouldnt survive because the medication needs to be consumed with food orally


I don't think you asked the right person in the store. I don't think you can tell what is the cause of hunger strike from the descriptions "pinched stomach and not eating". I would treat it for internal parasites in QT first if we don't see any other symptoms. If you don't have a QT, ask your friends if they have one. Last option would be to do the treatment in a temporary QT made from a salt bucket or clean water can or something like that. Fill the bucket with tank water, add a small powerhead or air pump and heater, add medicine for internal parasites, like prazipro, to the water based on the dosage on the bottle. Drop the fish there. repeat the treatment after 3 days. This last step is to kill the parasites that are hatched from eggs since the last treatment. Most (all?) medicine won't do anything to eggs.
Good luck.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

George said:


> I don't think you asked the right person in the store. I don't think you can tell what is the cause of hunger strike from the descriptions "pinched stomach and not eating". I would treat it for internal parasites in QT first if we don't see any other symptoms. If you don't have a QT, ask your friends if they have one. Last option would be to do the treatment in a temporary QT made from a salt bucket or clean water can or something like that. Fill the bucket with tank water, add a small powerhead or air pump and heater, add medicine for internal parasites, like prazipro, to the water based on the dosage on the bottle. Drop the fish there. repeat the treatment after 3 days. This last step is to kill the parasites that are hatched from eggs since the last treatment. Most (all?) medicine won't do anything to eggs.
> Good luck.


I Was going to buy prazipro, but he gave me the no go as well, damn I m going to school now, so i need to get it tomorrow, hopefully its not too late..

as well I noticed its pushing it self to the cleaner shrimp as if its wants to get cleaned.. could he also have ICH at the same time?!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess its perfect timing, first floor is soon to be renovated, so I had to move my tank. ( the 120 and 65 )
which means I ll be able to take all the fish out and QT them.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

well.. it died


----------

